# Upper Klamath Shuttles - Indigo Creek Outfitters



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Indigo Creek is now offering a shuttle service on the Upper Klamath.

Community Shuttles - $45/person
Utilize an Indigo Creek van and trailer to transport individuals and boats to Spring Island. These shuttles meet at the Indigo Creek Outfitters Rafting Center at 8:30 a.m. and, after loading boats and equipment, we transport to Spring Island. The van and trailer will be at Access 6 (downstream of State Line) by 3:30 p.m. and it’s expected for all participants to arrive at Access 6 no later than 4:00 p.m.

Private Vehicle Shuttles - $160/vehicle
Arrange for Indigo Creek to pick up your vehicle from Spring Island with delivery to Access 1 (please note that we are not able to deliver private vehicles upstream of Access 1 at this time). Your vehicle should be ready for pick up by 11:00 a.m. at Spring Island and it will be delivered to Access 1 no later than 3:00 p.m.

Learn more and sign up here: https://indigocreekoutfitters.com/rafting-center/shuttles/


----------

